# Space pod in OZ



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I copied this over from CultTVman's forums for those that don't frequent there.

To date I've seen some completed pics, very good ones too I might add, as well as lots of post on what and how’s regarding the colours, lighting and idiosyncrasies of the kit and instructions etc etc... but not many wip's. So I thought I put up a wip on my kit whilst hoping not to bore anyone with this thread.  Cause I just love this kit :thumbsup:

To begin with I decided against airbrushing the outer hull. My colours are basicaly various shades of siver metalics on the hull and attached hardware and componants. Might not be true cannon but I like the field and depth range it will finish with. Instead of airbrushing I used a combination what I call brush n rub. I began with brushing on Tamiya flat aluminum paint, thinned with windex, then buffing it off before it completely dried :? I did that in 3 thin layers and then applied the final coat with a flat brush. 








I was trying to get a slightly weathered and worn look to the hull. After all it has dropped in and out of alien worlds atmospheres. :wink: 

So far the only lighting I have done is the fusion core. 

As per a suggestion from djnick66 on another thread :thumbsup:I shaved off the little lights on the sides of the console then drilled them out and glued in the tops of some 5mm leds in thier place. 








These I plan to put some flashing leds behind to give some lighting to the inside. Still not sure about lighting the front and rear spots. :roll: But I do know the roof inside needs a false ceiling to help conceil all the seams and inserts from assembly.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey, Looking Great Sir!!

Another Job well done:thumbsup:

I am working on my Own Fusion core as well!!


BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> I copied this over from CultTVman's forums for those that don't frequent there.


I never would have seen them. Keep 'em coming. :thumbsup: Let us know the brand and color you used.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking great Alec!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Very cool looking Pod! Looks like you got the colors right on too. I first saw this over at Steve's forum and just now found it over here as well. Thanks for sharing a true work of art with us!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Can we have what brand and colors you used?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Can we have what brand and colors you used?



The orange is from the games workshop foundation paint range 'macharius solar orange' The hull is done in tamiya 'Flat Aluminium' which was thinned with windex and the fusion core housing, the landing feet pads, strut mounts and main strut housings are all in tamiya 'Titanium silver'. The other docking cone/hatch, directional thrusters and variuos hardware on the front and side hulls are done in games workshop 'Mithryl silver' The little box on the r/hand side of the front is done in Tamiyas 'Metalic grey' as is the radar/sensor dish and solar screen on the front.

Hope that helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looking great, i like the LEDS.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Things have been a bit quiet n slow in the 'ole' OZ pod plant. 

Todate I have finished the main control console. I would have liked to have put more lighting in it but things wouldn't gel there. As one of my staff keeps telling me " I was over thinking it again..." 








I got the idea for the mic from TOS Maniac. :thumbsup: The colour for the inside I'm using tamiyas buff mixed out with flat white about 60/40.
I did however manage to light up the over head scanner though. pretty pleased with myself on that one... :thumbsup:








It is done with a 3mm green led and silver paint on the inside. I'm kicking myself for not doing any pics of the process.  Essentially I just trimmed out the pin and insert from its insides then filed out the area where the screen is till the plastic was very thin :drunk:I notched out where the led pins would be sitting between the two halves and then bent said pins into shape until they sat on the struts and the led sat neatly between the two halves. Glued it together and used ca glue to hold the anode and cathode pins in place. painted it and put krystal klear over the screen and presto one working scanner viewer. I took a punt on the colour of the working scanner, might not be cannon but I like it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looking Great my friend!!!!:thumbsup:



Regards,
BP


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for your comments and compliments :wave:

Ok how my pod on the bench is going :freak:

At this point I have now mounted all the lighting in the hull for the front and rear spotlights
















And I have mounted the scanner on a false ceiling so I can hide the worst of the wiring. doing this though will mean I'll have to assemble it a little differant that how the instruction recommend.








Once I have added the krystal clear to the panels lighs I will have completed the back wall. It looks a little washed due to some flash glare. When I can I'll try to correct that later.








For those curious about the colours I did the support beams in tamiya 'metalic grey' and the panels in tamiya 'titanium silver'. I'm not sure what the large rectangle is on the back wall. I figured it was some sort of iternal light so thats how I tried to paint it. First with white then a coat of red then the red mixed up with orange and some white added to high light it.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow! Very nice addition with the lights. You're going much farther than I did with my Pod. I just may have to get another one and attempt to do what you are doing. Very nice work and thanks again for sharing it with us!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Just a brief update...

I have finished painting and assembling all the interior walls. :woohoo: The use of the krystal klear over the painted lights on the iterior controls has worked a treat because it is thicker than a clear gloss I've managed to give the impression of it being actual glass/perspex over the them. :thumbsup: I also realised that I was a bit over detailed with the mic. I set it up on its on little control panel but in the actual pod it is just the mic hanging on a clip... 

As I mentioned in the previous post, the assembly will be a bit differant cause of the lighting... What an understatement!! All the dyamics of the outer hull assembly have totaly changed.  It has required me to trim and even remove some locating pins to get things together. Thats what I get for being adventurous.  I have lost about 4-5mm in ceiling height due to the wiring but with my test fits the scanner seems to still ok without loosing to much headroom. 

I am out of town on business so I will post some more pics up in a couple of days.

Cheers. 

Thanks for checking out my worining progress. :wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

As promised here are some pics of the completed walls and a test shot with the rear spots on.

























I may have to apply a thin washover the spots to tone down the leds. I wanted to get them with a low mcd or warm lights at least but as usuall when you really need that one item thats when the shops are out of stock... 
My plan is to have the outer hull walls completly assembled and painted by tomorrow night ready for the thrusters and other hardware.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet!! I bought this kit when I got the Chariot and I love it. It really is a must have. Fairly large and well engineered. Yours looks very cool. Did you do the fusion core yourself? Care to share the circuit diagram and components? That's the only think I'd want to add to it.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I used a kit from a mob down in south australia. It's a 9volt 8 led sequencer that can be set to run differant patterns and is speed ajustable. It only cost me about $15 AU including postage. All I had to do was put it together... The only bummer was that the board was about 6mm - 1/4 inch to big all round to fit behind the main console. The remainder of the lights all run from the 9v source where it is wired to the board. I painted both inside and out of the clear insert of the fushion core in a flat clear this helped hide the led bulbs and diffuse the light to give it more of a glow. 

My plan is to now build a raised display base to fit the electronics under it and conceil the wires leading to the fusion core with some clever scenery placement.  Just like I did my Seaview stands.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I was able to start on the base tonite as some of the parts done to the pod dried both in glue and paint. As you can see from the pics the door is on and most of the outer hull is done. 








Because the wiring for the fusion core is coming up thru the fusions thruster I tried to position the rocks so that they could camoflage where the wires would come up thru the base. 
















I drilled out the retro thrusters and then applied a mix of black mixed with games workshops Armour wash which I also smeared on the hull to give the appearance of thruster burns on the hull from use 









My only self critasism at the moment is how the outer hull joined together. Straight from the box it was great but as I mentioned earlier with the wiring I di for some of the inside this changed how it went together. Also as I prepainted most of the larger parts that made filling the gaps a bit more interesting:freak: Ahh well live n learn...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

F91 said:


> Sweet!! I bought this kit when I got the Chariot and I love it. It really is a must have. Fairly large and well engineered. Yours looks very cool. Did you do the fusion core yourself? Care to share the circuit diagram and components? That's the only think I'd want to add to it.


I did the fusion core via a kit I bought here in OZ. It came as a kit and all you needed to do was put it together. I used connector pins on the board 








and then used corresponding brass clamps on the led wires to make it easier to work with for testing the sequence and mounting under the base. Here are some scans from the instructions. Hope they help. :thumbsup:

























The leds are 5mms from a set of christmas lights I got from work cheap.
I superglued the 8 leds to a circle of plasticard with a hole in the centre for the wires to go thru I also drilled a 1/2" hole in the bottom of the fusion core and thruster cone so I could put the wires down thru my base directly under the pod. I put a coat of clear flat on the iside and outside of the clear insert of the fusion core to conceil the leds and help diffuse the lights and then glued the light rig into the fusion core.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I've pretty much done the Pod now so she's already to be mounted on the base which tonite I have textured and primed ready for detailing. 
















whilst at the beach today with the wife I picked up some small drift wood pieces which when painted will be some alien flora for the base. 









this the look I'm aiming for with the final displayed model.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Ok Don I've touched down...*

Well it's all done :woohoo: Once again I am happy yet a little sad. No not really...  








As you can see in the pic even flotsam from the sea an old dried food scraps are of use.  The little spiky trees are actualy dried grape stalks with a drop of white glue put on the bit where the grapes once were and then dipped into green flock.









thanks for taking the time to check out my Thread. :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It Looks Great My Friend!!!!!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Very nice. Love the colors. It really captures the spirit of the show. Great work!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

F91 said:


> Very nice. Love the colors. It really captures the spirit of the show. Great work!


Thanks mate  the mix of metalics I used actually turned out better than I thought. There is a black n white photo out there of the pod and it really shows up the differant hues in the differant metalics they used back then.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super! The "landscape" looks great too - really looks like their old sets.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> That looks super! The "landscape" looks great too - really looks like their old sets.


Thanks mate. 

I think I had as much fun on this base as I did on my Seaviews.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I LOVE the old grape stem trick!


----------

